# Wing Chun Kuen Kuit



## Tensei85 (Jan 22, 2010)

I thought it would be interesting to start a discussion on the Wing Chun "Kuen Kuit" (Quan Jue) translated "Fist Song's", or sometimes "Martial Sayings". Please add any info, experiences, whatever...

Kuen Kuit;
http://www.wcarchive.com/articles/maxims-kuen-kuit.htm

Info on Kuen Kuit;
http://www.muratkaplan.net/En/what-is-kuen-kuit.html


----------



## Tensei85 (Jan 24, 2010)

A little off topic but if anyone's interested in the book by Moy Yat "Kuen Kuit" you can pick it up at Everything Wing Chun for a limited time, its an awesome book & worth the price!

Haha, sorry not trying to spam this thread...

http://www.everythingwingchun.com/Moy-Yat-Kuen-Kuit-p/my100.htm


----------

